# South Bend 9 Parts/Accessories on Seattle CL



## Nogoingback (May 29, 2017)

Bunch of South Bend 9 stuff listed on CL in Seattle:

https://seattle.craigslist.org/est/tls/6151675755.html


----------



## 4ssss (May 30, 2017)

That speed chuck is a bargain.


----------



## woodchucker (May 30, 2017)

4ssss said:


> That speed chuck is a bargain.


*Remember it's for parts, probably something is broken inside. *Sure we can make new parts, but what is broken?


----------

